# No interest in talking



## Squizzy

In real life I don't really feel like talking to anyone anymore, about anything. Just no motivation... And when people try to engage me in conversation I just get really annoyed and angry with them. I know this hurts people I love so I try to force myself to socialize and after I do, I feel really exhausted like it has taken a lot of effort... what is this?


----------



## Noca

Depends who im talking to. If I'm talking to my friends or my gf I enjoy talking. Even tho I enjoy it it still wears me out and I need some alone time to recover.


----------



## On the way

Squizzy said:


> ... what is this?


Sounds a little bit like you might be depressed.


----------



## missnat84

I'm the same. I just dont have the motivation to talk to anyone,it requires too much effort and causes me anxiety.


----------



## Melusine

I'm that way, too. I don't know if i'm just antisocial, or if it's depression thingy, or if i just don't have much to say/no motivation, that's what it feels like sometimes, i do like a good conversation, but i'm usually the one who sits back and listens.


----------



## On the way

I often just could care less about talking to people. I'm not sure what that is, but I call it being in my "schizoid" mode -- really withdrawn and detached from society, with no interest in talking to people. 

heck, a lot of time, talking to people is a big pretense anyway, or a waste of time.

p.s./edit: you also sound overstimulated. Just rest yourself, don't do anything socially stimulating for a while. Recharge your batteries.


----------



## friend_Z

I feel the same. Engaging in converstaion takes a lot out of me. On the other hand, some people require great effort not to talk.

When I do speak, it's either much too serious or not serious at all. Like there's no middle ground. A lot of the time my words don't even make sense to me. It feels like a lot of people aren't sure where I'm coming from. My thoughts jump around a lot. Pretty nonlinear.


----------



## brokenlight

Squizzy said:


> In real life I don't really feel like talking to anyone anymore, about anything. Just no motivation... And when people try to engage me in conversation I just get really annoyed and angry with them. I know this hurts people I love so I try to force myself to socialize and after I do, I feel really exhausted like it has taken a lot of effort... what is this?


I can totally relate.


----------



## matt404

Unless it came on very suddenly or is motivated only by anxiety, then there's probably nothing wrong with you, you're just an introvert like me and a lot of the other people here. Introverted people prefer to be alone most of the time. Talking to others usually "drains" them and they need time alone to "recharge." Extroverts are the exact opposite. Being alone drains them and being with others recharges them. I often feel the same way you do, someone I know will want to talk but I just don't feel like it at the time. Then I usually feel bad afterwards for not saying much.

When I was in college and we'd have a party in our apartment, I would always have to go sit alone in my room for a while at least once during it or I'd just get exhausted from all the talking and noise. (No, I didn't arrange any of these parties, I was lucky to have a fairly outgoing roommate who did all of that, otherwise I would have spent my entire college career alone in a dark room)


----------



## nothing to fear

Noca said:


> Depends who im talking to. If I'm talking to my friends or my gf I enjoy talking. Even tho I enjoy it it still wears me out and I need some alone time to recover.


Same here, a couple friends are the exception. Other than that, I just don't feel any need or I just don't want to talk to anyone else (e.g. my family, even though i do like them and all; acquaintances; classmates...)


----------



## Caedmon

Squizzy said:


> In real life I don't really feel like talking to anyone anymore, about anything. Just no motivation... And when people try to engage me in conversation I just get really annoyed and angry with them. I know this hurts people I love so I try to force myself to socialize and after I do, I feel really exhausted like it has taken a lot of effort... what is this?


I don't know, but I have it too. People who I care about, friends and family, I can barely talk to without getting spacey and lethargic and I start to withdraw. It's very frightening to me. I am trying, really really hard, to be a little more socially accomodating but it doesn't come easily.


----------



## awhite

i understand how you feel. i just told my ex-boyfriend to stop asking me how am i doing, what did i do today, when we talk. i just don't feel like going over it. i know he is being nice, but do all conversations have to be this way?

double-edged sword, i want friends, but i don't want to speak to them all the time. and i know that makes me look like a moody *****.

no advice here, all i can do is empathize


----------



## Zephyr

Same here. I talk when I want to, but most of the time I don't want to.


----------



## slurpazillia

:banana


----------



## On the way

I spend a big chunk of my day talking. When I get home, I hardly have a word to say. Good thing I come home to two dogs who don't require me to speak. Often speaking feels like a "performance," and by day's end, I'm tired of performing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I only talk to my familly. If i have to talk to someone else, i will do it short and sweet. Id rather not talk to anyone anyway. It's just the way i am...i dont trust easily.


----------



## ghostgurl

I'm pretty much the same way. I'm only interested in talking with my family.


----------



## marshaldo

I often find when I'm in a social situation or am about to make a presentation in class or something - I start to feel really sleepy. I mean that's like the most unhelpful thing my body can do to me in those situations. That's why it's so much harder for me to deal with social situations compared to people who are genuinly stimulated by others in the same position.

Anyone else get sleepy and therefore find it much harder to concentrate etc?


----------

